# So, what do you drink?



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pop?  Beer?  Does it affect what you collect?

I like Coca~Cola, Dr. Pepper, & just abotu any kind of Root Beer the most.  Although, every once in a while, I crave an Orange Crush.

As far as beer, I like Yuengling the most, but Straub is coming up there as a close second.  I do like Stoney's and Michelob Amber Bock, but I can never seem to find the Amber Bock.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 29, 2007)

Heh, you said pop.

 As for soda (coke being the general term to us Central Floridians) I prefer Ginger Ale. Not just any kind though; it has to be Blenheim. Other than that, Root Beer and Grape soda are both a close second to the reigning champion, Coke.

 Beer is definately Yuengling and I do like Amber Bock (actually easier to find than Yuengling here), so I am going to have to try Straub. Anything harder has to be Gin and Tonic, or maybe vodka cranberry.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 30, 2007)

Mountain dew mostly. Does it effect my collecting habits. Yes one of the very first bottles I hunted down was one of the hillbilly bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 30, 2007)

Diet Coke with Splenda or strawberry soda when I can find them. Also like cream soda.

 Beer I can take or leave but any Michelob, Miller High Life and Miller Black Lable. Yuengling is ok too.

 The good stuff is Jack Daniels straight, on the rocks, with a sprits of soda or with Diet Coke. (No Sugar No Hang Over. Vodka is ok for a second. 

 Only affects my collecting if I am drinking while digging/collecting.[:-]


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 30, 2007)

www.popvssoda.com

 []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 30, 2007)

Whiskey and water. Only affects my collecting if I'm drinking it while on the bottle section on Ebay.[&o]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 30, 2007)

Use to drink Single barrel Scotch (Glenlivet or better), before that, JD on the rocks or straight up. Jim Beam was also a preference as you can't beat Bourbon or Rye whiskey. Love sqeezins. Dandelion, rhubarb, beet, elderberry, etc.... home made. 

 Started out on Ripple.

 Now, I drink water mostly ( I do sneak an occassional beer) because of all the treatment I have had salvation glands don't work well. Also, I am now a cheap date, as it doesn't take much to get me where I am going, especially if I am taking any pain medication.

 I do however, collect any bottle depicting cannabinoids, though. [] Oh yeah, also opiates, heroin, lauden, cocaine, etc. 

 I guess people have been self medicating for years, eh?

 In all seriousness, I do love dill pickles (kosher) and I do collect Bunker Hill Pickels but I don't think it has anything to do with it. Perhaps, sub-consciously.
 I also just love milk and have an extensive collection of those. 

 My favorite soda is cream, Fanta orange, or an Un-cola (remember that one?)

 Joel


----------



## DiggerBryan (Apr 30, 2007)

I like all kinds of soda, mountain dew, dr. pepper, coke, cherry coke, fanta orange, but my all time favorite would have to be just regular old pepsi. I use to drink quite a bit until the dentist told me it was making my teeth decay. [&:] So since then I have cut back to 3-4 cans a week

 My favorite beer...hmm that's a toughie. I can usually drink whatever is in the fridge. But I enjoy Budweiser or Bud Light the best. Miller High Life is also a good one. ( 30 cans for $14.75 can't beat that!) As for liquor....just plain old jager or jager bombs! [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## quarrylizard (Apr 30, 2007)

ginger ale,and ever now and then dr. pepper,coors lite and most any kind of tequila,which can effect all kinds of things.

 AS SOME WISE MAN ONCE SAID,I FEEL SORRY FOR NON DRINKERS,BECAUSE THEY WAKE EACH DAY KNOWING THEY WONT FEEL ANY BETTER ALL DAY........


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 30, 2007)

Coca Cola mostly but like mountain dew, 7-Up, ginger ale, Sun Drop, cherry anything, teas, almost any soda as a change of pace, can't handle diet anything!  I like collecting any kind of soda, whatever the latest find is.  Would really like to find some straight sided cokes and pepsis, any hutch, especially a whole Johnson Bro from Delta, Pa.  I like Mike's hard berry, leomonade and golden pale ales best, liker Miller High Life and of course the colder the better.  My grandparents in Tennessee used to have almost frozen six ounce sodas in a huge cooler, those were and still are the greatest treat.


----------



## bottle34nut (Apr 30, 2007)

I only drink beer.   Sierra Nevada Pale Ale,  and lots of it.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Apr 30, 2007)

If I am having a drink, Spaten Optimator is the beer of choice, but will have just about any if it is what is avaliable, and will gladly enjoy good single malt Scotch or Bourbon (Jim Beam/Turkey)straight up.  Oh, and a bottle of red wine with Sunday dinner.


----------



## stormysouth (May 1, 2007)

Sweet Tea
 Perrier with a twist of lime. Glass bottles only
 Bud Light in a glass bottle only.
 Booker's neat watching a beautiful sunset or sitting in front of a fire. Sipping it slow.


----------



## bikegoon (May 3, 2007)

Dont drink much soda here.

 Beers I prefer Mexican, Tecate or Modelo.
 Liquor, my poison is Jim Beam sipped or on coke.
 And Cuervo Tequila!

 I guess its my California blood?


----------



## epgorge (May 3, 2007)

> red wine


 
 oh yes, with any dinner... or alone. Iuse to like Sterling Vinyards of Cal. (86 was a good year).


----------



## Precious Little (May 3, 2007)

Make mine Moxie. It makes Mainers mighty, and it used to be nerve food. []


----------



## HunterGatherer (May 4, 2007)

> Oh, and a bottle of red wine with Sunday dinner.


 
 I'm more of a Reisling guy myself.


----------



## epgorge (May 4, 2007)

> must be the gubment cheese


 
 Or the Sterno Lobe![]


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 4, 2007)

i like almost all soda's and also collect almost all soda bottles both early and "modern"

 i like beer (also have a few beers on the walls too) particularly Michelobe Ultra, Coor's light, Bud light, Miller Light, and possibly my Favorite Corona extra with a twist of lime and salt, those mexicans know what they are doing when it comes to beer, i dont really like liquor although i have had more than my share of if (evan williams straight without eating first is a VERY bad idea it makes for a nauseating feeling in the morning also i wouldnt recommend using beer as a chaser for the liquor it causes more nauseated feelings

 i like the "girly" flavored drinks also like Smirnoff Twists (except raspberry because it tastes carbonated and leaves a foamy taste in your throat) black cherry is the best if you can find it!


----------



## capsoda (May 4, 2007)

Hey Spencer, This is what a sky pilot taught me in the military during a hand of cards. "Beer befor whiskey, mighty risky, whisky before beer quite a dear".

 He wasn't talking about chasing shots with beer cause that is just asking for trouble.[:'(]

 For those of you who don't know what a sky pilot is, it is a military chaplin. []


----------



## epgorge (May 4, 2007)

> Beer befor whiskey, mighty risky, whisky before beer quite a dear".


 
 Kinda like what Phineas T. Freak Brother of the comic book fame use to say: "Pot before booze you can never lose, Booze before grass and you'll land on your ass."

 Joel


----------



## LC (May 4, 2007)

Warren, tried chasing teqela with beer one night, got deathly sick, thought I was going to die for three days. Not sure if it was because of chasing with beer, or the amount of it I drank..................... 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## capsoda (May 4, 2007)

> Phineas T. Freak


 
 Haven't seen or heard that name in a long time.

 Hey Louis, prolly both. I never really cared for tequila but I am very partial to a sip of moon every now and then. The old guy I used to get mine from pased away and I surely miss him.


----------



## LC (May 4, 2007)

Back in the sixties, I bought moonshine from some good old boys from Kentucky. Seven bucks a quart! They would bring it to me on blue quart Ball jars. It could take you where no man had ever gone before, and you did not have to drink allot of it to get you there either. As for the tequila , that was the first and last time I ever drank it, and for sure the last as well..............


----------



## madman (May 4, 2007)

ahh no hard stuff for me! but i love my hieniken beer, ido collect beer bottles,  the only time it effects my hobbie is when im drunk and buy stuff on ebay icant afford lol mike


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Well, over the first few years after coming home from the Service, I believe I became what was called a power drinker. Quart of beer each morning for breaskfast while driving to work, great way to start the day ! Then, I realized I was becoming an alcholic at one point in time, and I figured I had to make some serious decisions in my life before it was too late , so I quit all the hard stuff as well as even the beer for a good many years, and got to enjoy playing with my two Sons and watching them grow up. But now, I do enjoy a good cold beer here and there, and that is okay,,,,,,,,,,,,I think,,,,,,,,,,,,,, until I get that wild feeling in me when I drink more than a few , and want to go out cruising with a twelve pack or two!!


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

I'm usually a water, juice and soda guy. I also like Sam Adams (in bottles, of course) and a few Smirnoff Ices once in a while. I'm not much for the hard stuff, but I do love Captain and Coke! Squat sodas and beers are among my favorite bottles. I also love poison bottles, but I'm not into drinking that stuff [:'(]. ~Jim


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

The soda's and the beer's I like as well Jim, and for that matter anything from Cincinnati. Don't know why, but I have always liked the Cincy bottles. Remedies and cures, bitters, and so forth, I like from just about anywhere. And like most everyone, there is always a bottle that I think I have to have regardless of where it is from, Lou

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/crownsodas.htm


----------

